# [Solved] Synaptics touchpad on Toshiba laptop recognized as

## fishnet37222

I have a Toshiba Satellite C655D-S5230 laptop with a multitouch Synaptics touchpad.  For some reason it's not being recognized as such as you can see by the content of /proc/bus/input/devices.  I've been scouring the web and these forums to try to get it to be recognized properly, but to no avail.  For the record, I'm running kernel-3.2.1-gentoo-r2.  I enabled PS/2 and event interface in the kernel.  I know it's possible to work because it was working with the Ubuntu Live CD.  Any help would be greatly appreciated.Last edited by fishnet37222 on Wed Mar 14, 2012 10:52 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## Kaso_da_Zmok

Do you have it enabled in the kernel config?

```
CONFIG_MOUSE_PS2=m

CONFIG_MOUSE_PS2_ALPS=y

CONFIG_MOUSE_PS2_LOGIPS2PP=y

CONFIG_MOUSE_PS2_SYNAPTICS=y

CONFIG_MOUSE_PS2_TRACKPOINT=y
```

synaptics is actually on PS2

Do you have the xorg config for it ?

Maybe try with this:

```
risko@e6400 ~ $ cat /etc/X11/xorg.conf.d/10-synaptics.conf 

Section "InputClass"

        Identifier      "Synaptics touchpads"

        MatchIsTouchpad "on"

        Driver          "synaptics"

        Option          "TapButton1"            "1"

        Option          "TapButton2"            "2"

        Option          "TapButton3"            "3"

        Option "VertEdgeScroll" "on"

        Option "VertTwoFingerScroll" "on"

        Option "HorizEdgeScroll" "on"

        Option "HorizTwoFingerScroll" "on"

        Option "CircularScrolling" "on"

        Option "CircScrollTrigger" "2"

        Option "EmulateTwoFingerMinZ" "40"

        Option "EmulateTwoFingerMinW" "8"

EndSection
```

----------

## fishnet37222

Well, I made sure CONFIG_MOUSE_PS2_SYNAPTICS was enabled in the kernel, but there was no change in behavior.  Modifying the synaptics.conf file also does not change the behavior, unless I remove the MatchIsTouchpad line.  I may have to check out the Ubuntu Live CD more closely to see what it is using.

----------

## fishnet37222

Well, as it turns out, it's not a Synaptics at all.  It's Elantech.  I found that out by getting the contents of /proc/bus/input/devices when I booted with the Ubuntu Live CD.  Once I enabled that option in the kernel, it worked wonderfully.

----------

